# Interbreeding



## jakell2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi

I have 5 NY Flying Flights, 2 OGO's, 2 Show Homers, 4 homers, 

Some of them I bought as pairs for breeding,,,,do I have to section them off to breed what I want or will the like birds just pair up?

I am new to this, so this will be my first breeding season, I have them set up in my shed with an aviary, untill I can save the $2k for my coop


Also when should I start using artificial light to encourage breeding


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

hi , first of all , do you have them in a nest boxes on your shed?
two why do you need 2k for a loft , are you building a huge loft?
you could build a 8 by 10 by7 for less then 1k alot less, it better you have your birds in breeding boxes 28inch long by 16 wide and 16inch high,and you wont need artificial light they will breed and have eggs , just get your 2012 band ready when they do, here a good place to start on making a loft that dont cost a arm and a leg http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm dont rush on breeding them until you have everything set because those bird you have could triple in numbers in a few months, good luck! =)


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

For the birds that are not paired you want to put by themselves to pair up. 
We have pairing cages which are a couple feet squared that you lock the two singles up in with feed and grit and water. Give them a nest bowl to encourage pairing. Once you see them as a couple you can toss them in your breeding loft.
The pairing cages we built 4 connected they are also used as sick bays/quarantine. 

For 2k you don't get a 'coop', but rather a loft!


----------



## jakell2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

Rafaelo,,,the $2k figure comes from the amish sheds that are sold in the area. I 've seen the redrose plan and it wont suit what I want to do, I want to section it into 3 sections, OB,Yb, Breeders

Yes they're are nest boxes in the shed, but not closed up ones, the birds are free to roam the loft

should I close the birds I want to breed in the nest boxes and leave them there?


----------

